# My track plan



## Bill_in_PDX (Jun 12, 2009)

*Hey everyone....* 
Heres my intial track plan. Curiious what you all think and if you have any suggestions.










Big green thing is a Japaneese Maple. Blue line is a stream.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Bill! Are the big brown things mountains? 
- What will the grade be? Will the overlapping sections of track be on different levels or on a grade, up and down? If on a grade what will the max grade be? 4% or less is recommended and the smaller the better. 
- What will the sharpest curve be? 8' diameter or greater? 8' diameter or higher will give you more rolling stock options. 
- What # switches will you use? #6 or higher will give you less headaches.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, add two more turnouts to complete the inner loop so that two trains can run simultaneously without trying to share that stretch of track over on the left side.


----------



## Bill_in_PDX (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks... 

Grades...My Max grade is 3.3% 

Curves. Curves are 9' and 6.5'. I've had the track for some time so I'm using what I have. 

Switches. I have 2 LGB switches...believe 1600? Plus 2 #6 I still need to buy. 

Yes...the big grey things are mountains. Gotta have a mountain and a tunnel....so my 9 year old son told me. And a waterwheel..hence the building.

I'm going to add the two additional switches to the inside loop. Very good idea there. 

Thanks 

Bill


----------



## Bill_in_PDX (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a new trackplan with the extra switches 










I like this. 

Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Agreed! Can run two trains and have the option of running one in different configurations. This will be nice.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Agreed! Can run two trains and have the option of running one in different configurations. This will be nice.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Bill, I take it you are in Portland??


----------



## Bill_in_PDX (Jun 12, 2009)

Nick.. 

I am....Gresham actually. 

Bill


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bill, 

Nice plan. The new cross overs really add to the flexibility. Will some of the tracks cross at grade, or will they be grade separated? if the latter, you might have introduced some very steep grades to gain necessary clearances, particularly with the cross over from the inner to the outer loop that is near the Japanese Maple. 

Mike


----------



## Bill_in_PDX (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike.... 

All the crossovers will be grade seperated....12". I ran the grade calc and all the grades are well under 4 

Bill


----------

